# Has anyone noticed....



## beersalt (Feb 8, 2017)

that pigeons and seagulls are without a doubt reincarnated homebums? I swear their actions are exactly the same! Am I the only one who's had this realization?


----------



## Vagabond82 (Feb 8, 2017)

Not sure about that, but one could say the birds are cannibals. Last time I was in L.A., several times I witnessed pigeons going at it on a piece of chicken.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 8, 2017)

I'd like to think they are wealthy people who didn't give to the less fortunate. They must now fight for every morsel and live amongst rats who incidentally were police officers in their last life.



Vagabond82 said:


> Not sure about that, but one could say the birds are cannibals. Last time I was in L.A., several times I witnessed pigeons going at it on a piece of chicken.



Cannibalism = same species, all others are fair game...but I bet a seagull would have no problem chowing down on another of its kind under the right circumstances.


----------



## NihilenEnfer (Feb 8, 2017)

I can personally attest to this. It has been my misfortune to witness a flock of seagulls feasting on their young...


----------

